# HotMom23 - 10 weeks out



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm 5'3 at 117-118 lbs. Not sure what my BF is but I'm guessing around 13%. My FIRST show is August 27. What do you think?


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 23, 2005)

Do you have any recent pictures?  The latest ones in your gallery look good.  And if you're 10 weeks out and already at 13%, I think you'll do great.  I can't seem to get below 12 - 13%, and my show is next weekend!  I'm also planning on doing a show August 27, The Heart of Dixie.  What show are you doing?


----------



## BritChick (Jun 23, 2005)

Can't tell anything from stats alone... some girls compete at 13% and look awesome, some girls need to get to single digits, pics are the only way to assess.
Congrats on doing your first show, you'll have a blast! 
Ah... now I see you've added thumnails...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 23, 2005)

Pics are very dark and hard to see, conditioning is looking good from what I can see.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

The Excalibur. I know for sure I can get down more in BF. My upper body is more leaner than my legs. So, I'm at two hours of cardio on treadmill incline 10.0 and speed of 3.0.


----------



## BritChick (Jun 23, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> The Excalibur. I know for sure I can get down more in BF. My upper body is more leaner than my legs. So, I'm at two hours of cardio on treadmill incline 10.0 and speed of 3.0.



Yikes, 10 weeks out and 2 hours of cardio per day with your level of leaness is too much imo... you don't want to burn off any muscle.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

The lighting with our digital sucks. It blows it all out. So, that's why it's dark.. It's easier to see the definition and etc. Well, at least that's what I think..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2005)

the only pic I could see well is #2, and it looks like your lookin good!!!


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm not an expert, but I think you should either do a sooner show, or slow down on the cardio.  You look great already.  Plus, if you over do it now on the cardio, you won't have anywhere to go with it later if you need to.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm training from a Pro Shannon Meteruad's husband. This is what he told me to do and I'm doing it. I'm not burning muscle if I'm just walking and making sure I squeeze my glutes and hamstrings. If I was running yeah or if I was doing the elliptical and etc.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

Also I just estimated what my BF is at.. I'm not positive... I meet with them every Sunday. I've only been doing the 2 hours of cardio for about 2 weeks.. That's b/c we didn't meet last Sunday.. He's testing my body right now to see what results I will get and see how hard I need to work. There are good reasons why he's doing this.. I haven't lost any muscle as me speak. I'm been training with them for about 2 months. I started at 123lbs and I'm at 117-118lbs now. So, if anything I'm losing BF.


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 23, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> I'm training from a Pro Shannon Meteruad's husband. This is what he told me to do and I'm doing it. I'm not burning muscle if I'm just walking and making sure I squeeze my glutes and hamstrings. If I was running yeah or if I was doing the elliptical and etc.


Well, I don't mean to be rude, but it sounds like you're all set then.  You don't need our opinions if you have a pro trainer.  

Regardless, you look great already, so I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

Pics look good, I think you'll do well at the show. Good luck.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

That's fine. I wasn't tring to tell you that your opinion was wrong. I was just letting you know what I know.  The reason why I posted was b/c my husband posted a thread back in October or and asked everyone if I was ready. So, I was just showing my progress. I have gained a lot on my upper body and I just wanted to let everyone know how I was doing with my training.   thanks for the compliments.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks, MonStar!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2005)

2 hours?  That's alot for the way you look now.  Can you get better pics with better lighting?   I know your wanting to follow along with what your trainer has you doing...but to me that sounds like overkill.   You should be able to take off what you need (which isn't much) with the proper dieting.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks JBL001. Like I said before. I've only been doing the for a week and a half.. He's seeing what my results will be.. He's not really my trainer.. He just gives me a diet, tells what how much cardio to do and helps me with my poses.. I think I don't need to the 2 hours of cardio as well... to be honest with I haven't been.. haha.. But, I feel he'll slow down the cardio a bit.. What do you suggest? THanks girl!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2005)

You're not off by much.  I'd think 4 to 6 weeks at most.

So this week is just a trial run of the last week?


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep, b/c I need meet with them on Sunday. But, to be honest with you I haven't done the cardio like I'm suppose to do this week. At my office we got the hardwood floors done and I have been inhaling the fumes all this week. I think it's making me sick. How much cardio do you suggest?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Yep, b/c I need meet with them on Sunday. But, to be honest with you I haven't done the cardio like I'm suppose to do this week. At my office we got the hardwood floors done and I have been inhaling the fumes all this week. I think it's making me sick. How much cardio do you suggest?


You'll be fine without all the cardio.     Let the diet do its work right now.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks! Is that what you do? When do you start doing your cardio?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2005)

You look good and right on track for 10 weeks out... get some help with your posing! 

tip: always keep your heels together.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2005)

I get *FAT* off season.  So what I do won't apply.  LOL

I only wish I could start where you are at right now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I get *FAT* off season.



why?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 24, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> why?


I like to eat.  And eat bad stuff. and I admit I am a cake junkie. a cookie junkie, a bread junkie......see the pattern?


----------



## WATTS (Jun 24, 2005)

your looking great HotMom!  Keep up the great work and im sure you'll do wounderful in your show. have fun with it!


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks WATTS!!! New PICS!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 27, 2005)

maintain maintain maintain!


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 27, 2005)

i think you look hot.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

You look awesome!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 27, 2005)

holy hell...  your gonna win the competition, damn.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks you guys made my day!!!!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jun 28, 2005)

You look good enough to eat.  And god knows Im always hungry.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 28, 2005)

you've made tons of progress and you look awesome!  

love the ab shot


----------



## WATTS (Jun 28, 2005)

i like the last batch of pictures much more than the first ones(lighting is much better)..looking great!


----------



## 2muchcardio (Jun 28, 2005)

very nice skin tone


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  Boy I tell you what No one said it was easy to train for a show!!! The diet, weight training and cardio oh my!


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 29, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  Boy I tell you what No one said it was easy to train for a show!!! The diet, weight training and cardio oh my!


it's just part of who we are, baby.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jun 29, 2005)

You got that right, Baby!!!


----------



## capinatl (Jun 29, 2005)

You look right on. You are right, just listen to your trainer and no one else. I tried listening to too many people last year - what a mistake. Typically women clearly see abs at 13%. Metal calipers are a pretty good judge, don't waste time with plastic cals.


----------



## kkschaef (Jul 1, 2005)

Work on your posing it can make or break you. You need to bring your lats out more on your back shot and stick your glutes out more. Have your trainer work with you on that. Beleive me it took me 3 years to finally get it right. good luck your conditioning is great.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2005)

how's it going?  hope all's well


----------



## HotMom23 (Jul 11, 2005)

It's going great, thanks.. It's hard sticking to the diet.. The nine egg whites and two yolks is kinda hard to get down.. haha.. I saw trainer yesterday and he said that I was looking good.. Last week I took off. I was so burned out. But, this week I'm going to kick a**! I'll post some new pics within the week..


----------



## HotMom23 (Jul 18, 2005)

New pics as of July 17th.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yesterday I saw my guy aka trainer (helps with diet plan and posing). He said I look GREAT! It made me feel so good to hear it from him. It made me think hell yeah this is going to be fun! After I did my posing I went to go show him my food log and he was like no need to show me what your doing b/c you got it down girl! I was like whoa! So, now I'm about 5 1/2 weeks out. Tell me what you think!


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, your legs look great!  The only thing I would say is shoulders and arms could be bigger, just to balance out your legs.  Good work!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice legs hotmom!  And you have very nice skin and color


----------



## HotMom23 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks guys.. Hey Sdupdike your right I've been working on the upper body. I've put on a lot in the last year. But, I agree I do need more to balance it out.  How's your training going?


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 18, 2005)

I've got lots of work to do for next year.  But right now, I'm just having trouble getting back into diet mode.  (Kept sneaking my daughters chocolate chip cookies yesterday!  )  I better get my butt in gear if I want to do this next show!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

lookin' good.  You should be right on target for 5 weeks.


----------

